# Svn equivalent to csup CLI sought.



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 10, 2012)

```
$ svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head/graphics/darktable /usr/ports/graphics/darktable
$ svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head /usr/ports
$ svn up /usr/ports/graphics/darktable

# Newbie here.  None of those accomplished:
$ csup -g -L 2 -i ports/graphics/darktable supfile.ports
# ... however resulted in "node remains in conflict " and/or disk churn.
```
Thanks for any advice (As to which command may accomplish the csup line above. Also 
a command which may accomplish 

```
$ csup -g -L 2 -i ports supfile.ports
```
)
Almost forgot.  After using .svn for ports, may one still use
csup "over" it, so to speak?  Some online documentation 
hinted that that would not be a wise course of action.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 11, 2012)

---IGNORE---

Sort of reverted trying svn for now (too much information saved on-disk I don't have time to read slowly enough to comprehend it fully[1]).  Am restoring a /usr/ports over a brand-new portsnap one (On one machine, as a test), and was wondering if one can use csup/cvsup  and portsnap interchangeably without detrimental effect to the operation of the latter...
[1] and found why, unfortunately only in a general sense, why the first attempts to setup a .svn ports tree failed...
--IGNORE--

OTOH it appears that I can not use portsnap readily yet... having local files in /usr/ports it may obliterate.  Off to search the web...


----------



## break19 (Sep 12, 2012)

No.. none of them can be used at the same time as the other.. attempting to do so will cause you to have a seriously out of sync ports tree..  Pick one, and use it only.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 14, 2012)

Put a subversion-based ports tree (correctly this time[1]) on one machine, copied  distfiles; packages  back to it, tested the addition of extra files and
subsequent svn update, all is good. Still, ideally [imho] there should be a complex flowchart out somewhere (svn errors and fixes and setup) before cvsup is all
deprecated if it is to be as end-user friendly, maybe... (The errors I encountered previously with subversion, now working super, were far and away
very difficult to find any fix for (I reverted that .svn attempt), nor
explanation as to their cause.  
Still dreading the /var/db/pkg >> pkgng deprecation 
though, (rsi, stuff to remember, shell assist (tab tab ) going away, quick crafted
CLI pipes not as readily written...)
[1] a post on the freebsd-ports list


----------

